# Project Silver Mist



## SaaintJimmy (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi folks! I'm back with a new project, this time based on a NZXT H440!
It will feature a new kind of orientation, with unique custom feet and shape.

In collaboration with: Aquatuning, Seasonic, Apacer Global.

Let's start with some pics of the first modifications:










































I used this little trick with L-profiles to assure that the feet and the case were on level. This way I manage to get same exact height and mounting holes!





















This is all for now. Stay tuned for more progress!


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Nov 9, 2017)

Let's take a look at some gear from Aquatuning and Seasonic for the new project!
















From these reservoirs you can already see why I named the project "Silver Mist"


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Nov 15, 2017)

Things are starting to take shape!
Huge thanks to Gigabyte Italia for reaching out with this awesome Aorus X299 Gaming 3!

Replaced the original fans/rads mountings with Phobya hexagonal grills:





















Blind nuts FTW:






First holes for pass-through fittings... on the feet?!






Mounting the reservoirs











Aorus X299 Gaming 3











Fit test with radiators


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Nov 21, 2017)

Making progress... today we have gas pistons for strenght on the structure and the first tubes that go through the case feet!


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Dec 2, 2017)

I finally got some time to make some progress. Here is the res cover and the first layers of the side panels... "layers" because they're going to be three "sandwiched" little stripes of acrylic in which I will be able to slide the window itself!


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Dec 15, 2017)

These are all the panels that will support the side panels... somebody once told me why it's taking so long to complete this mod! Well here's why dammit!


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi guys, I've been freaking busy lately and I didn't have time to update worklogs on forums. So here is a very big update!

Completed the supports for sliding side panels:
















Strengthen the structure of the mobo tray and created an original vertical GPU mounting using L-Profiles. Also started to route the cables in the back:
























































And a quick fit test:


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Jan 30, 2018)

I brought it home to finish the last panels and stuff and to paint and finally assemble everything.
Side panels in the works, tubing spoiler and stands for the Cablemod RGB LED Strips. The end is near!


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Feb 6, 2018)

Started the paintjob and final assembly, it's taking more time than expected but it will be finished soon! Silver and Inox effect paint  
(I moved outside to paint after the frame was done, those paints are hella glittery)


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Feb 9, 2018)

New update in the house: lower front side almost completed, feet mounted, back cable routing using a lazy but effective technique (hurray for the zip ties) and radiators painted in silver!


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Feb 10, 2018)

And the GPU is done as well! How interesting would be to see a card like this with a collaboration between Aorus and Alphacool?


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Feb 15, 2018)

Assembly proceeds with mb tray, cable management and components installed


























Also loops are complete (still not giving the whole internal tubing routing ) and filling done on the GPU loop.






Then something weird happened... I wanted to use a pair of UV Alphacool Aurora Rings and after filling the first loop, I released its ring is blue... and it's even crazier given the fact I never ordered a blue one. But whatever, I'm seeing a lot of positive feedbacks on this accidental result so I'm double happy!


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Feb 23, 2018)

Project Silver Mist has been completed some days ago, but the final reveal is taking longer because of this. I will finally be able to make some nicer shots


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Feb 27, 2018)

Project Silver Mist is complete!

It's been quite a journey, it didn't start too well but then it turned out to be one of my favorite mods I've done so far.

I want to thank all my sponsors for the great support and patience they had waiting for the project to be finished


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Mar 9, 2018)

Project Silver Mist made it to Bit-tech's February Mod of the Month, make sure to vote for me if you liked my project and you have 50+ posts on their forum! Thank you 
https://forums.bit-tech.net/index.p...uary-2018-in-association-with-corsair.341588/


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Dec 12, 2018)

Mod of the Year is on! https://www.bit-tech.net/features/bit-tech-mod-of-the-year-2018-nominate-your-favourite-mods/1/
This year, I have three case mods, they all won a MOTM (1st, 2nd and 3rd) and I would like to see them compete in MOTY as well.
To help me do so, follow these instructions.
Send an e-mail to modding@bit-tech.net with the three links to the projects:
https://forums.bit-tech.net/index.php?threads/sky-three-project.347456/
https://forums.bit-tech.net/index.php?threads/cosmosx-project.343082/
https://forums.bit-tech.net/index.php?threads/project-silver-mist.334562/
You have to add at least three other projects in the Scratch Build category, there are not many this years and I personally chose these:
https://forums.bit-tech.net/index.php?threads/project-metallurgy-a-metal-scratch-build.336746/ 
https://forums.bit-tech.net/index.php?threads/the-venom-project-by-randomdesign.351317/ 
https://forums.bit-tech.net/index.p...build-rogarch-2018.321520/page-6#post-4586498
Feel free to add up to 15 project for each category, but don't forget to vote for the three of mine if you want to see them compete in MOTY!


----------

